# Recommend me a BOA boot



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

It's pointless.

You need something that fits YOUR feet and is comfortable to YOU.

Your only option is to head to your local shop and try a few on, see what feels best.


----------



## jpfaherty2 (Aug 13, 2008)

Good point lol. 

I rock burton hails now but I was looking into a boa boot. I should really get out there and try some on tho haha. Such a newb!


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Rather like my Ride Jackson Boa's for freeride, broke a wheel off end of last year(used it for 40+ days and I am rough on my gear) but was otherwise solid with good foot hold. Wheel replaced easily enough for free, but would hold onto your old boots unless you want to rent the crap they offer if the wheel or laces break on the mountain.

PS: Bring your old boots with you too, so if it does happen to break when least expected it on an awesome trip, your last day doesn't have to be spent in shitty rentals!


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i have the 32 focus boa for this season,stiff boot but solid.just need to break'em in soon.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just got a pair of K2 Maysis in. I targeted them because I hear they are slightly wider than others (I have a wide foot) and the inner boa that clamps the ankle down. I have ridiculous heel lift. I mean my foot can almost slip right out of a boot.


----------



## DanX (Oct 19, 2011)

I have last year's DC Judges and I love them. They're stiff, light, quick, easy to get in and out of, and super comfortable. If you got the loot, check them out.

Whatever BOA you get, I'd make sure they're dual zone. I had a set of 32 single zone BOAs a few years ago and I hated the way they distributed pressure throughout the boot.


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

You really just need to try them on like Wasatchman said but look at the K2's I just got a pair of 12' Maysis and the internal Boa is awesome my favorite boot out of the probably 20 I tried on.


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

Trying on boots is a must! There were a lot of boots that I had heel lift in. I decided to go BOA but not completely break the bank so I bought the Ride Anthem BOA boots. They just have 1 dial not 2 but I have no issues, but that is me.


----------



## snwbrddreams (Aug 2, 2010)

You need to try on some boots and see how they fit YOUR feet. I've had good luck with K2 and think the new Maysis with the double Boa are sweet. I'd recommend at least checking them out. I've had a pair of K2 Boas for a few years and loved them. They finally felll apart and I had to go boot shopping. I knew I wanted Boa, I like my boots nice and tight while boarding but have to loosen them up while waiting on or riding lifts, and Boa makes it convenient if you constantly adjust your boots. I ended up trying the Maysis. They were comfortable and the double Boa system will really let you dial in your fit plus after heat molding to my feet they should fit like a glove. As soon as I get the new board and bindings paid off (I went boot shopping and left with a new board and bindings but no boots) I'm getting the Maysis. All thats left is to decide on black or Oxblood?...


----------

